# Super-budget recommendations



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll admit I have an eye for a bargain and love getting a great cheap cd (secondhand or new). Do you have a super-budget recording in your collection that was so cheap you couldn't say no? Are there any super-budget discs out there that are so ridiculously cheap (either new or secondhand) that it would be crazy not to buy them? It could be a major label release or one from the cheapo labels from years ago that you really rate (eg Pilz, Point, Brilliant, etc). Go on, tell us about yer best kept cd secrets!

For example, I picked up a wonderful Tring cd of Holst's Planets by Vernon Handley and the RPO, brand new, for 50p from a shop in Stockport many years ago. I still rate it as one of my favourite versions of the Planets and it still shows up on the secondhand market for a pound, occasionally.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I got the Mozart: Complete Symphonies (The VoxBox Edition) for $1.07 after taxes. I know the orchestra was not the greatest but it was a super bargain.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

You can get some symphonies and concertos for one euro each at googleplay, I'm thinking specifically of some contemporary music pieces, but the same might apply to some older music as well.

As for CDs, no more room for them...


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Chordalrock said:


> You can get some symphonies and concertos for one euro each at googleplay, I'm thinking specifically of some contemporary music pieces, but the same might apply to some older music as well.
> 
> As for CDs, no more room for them...


I'm getting there...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Amazon has a lot of vox boxs at great prices.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sometimes a bargain isn't always a bargain, but if you venture away from Amaz*n there are all kinds of better recorded box set deals at CD Universe in mp3 format. I've taken advantage of many of these and haven't regretted it. I mean just look at the Bach CD collection for $9.99 as an example and you'll be wanting more hard drive space soon.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I am saying they are the only place to find good music.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Weston said:


> Sometimes a bargain isn't always a bargain, but if you venture away from Amaz*n there are all kinds of better recorded box set deals at CD Universe in mp3 format. I've taken advantage of many of these and haven't regretted it. I mean just look at the Bach CD collection for $9.99 as an example and you'll be wanting more hard drive space soon.


Yes, you are right they have some good prices. Not the best system for looking for stuff though.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm clearing out my old rock cds to make way for more classical discs. It's working well and most of my rock is on mp3 now on my HD anyway. I still like a lot of my classical on CD. Classical discs are also getting cheaper and cheaper (except Mahler and Bruckner cycles).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Merl said:


> I'm clearing out my old rock cds to make way for more classical discs. It's working well and most of my rock is on mp3 now on my HD anyway. I still like a lot of my classical on CD. Classical discs are also getting cheaper and cheaper (except Mahler and Bruckner cycles).


Weston showed me CD Universe, they have a Bruckner cycle mp3:

Michael Gielen Edition, Vol. 2: Bruckner - Symphonies Nos. 1 - 9 MP3

MP3 Album Price: $9.99

Compatible with all MP3 players including iPod, iPad, iTunes and Windows Media Player









http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=10294395&style=classical&setpref=mp3

Thanks Weston!:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Weston said:


> Sometimes a bargain isn't always a bargain, but if you venture away from Amaz*n there are all kinds of better recorded box set deals at CD Universe in mp3 format. I've taken advantage of many of these and haven't regretted it. I mean just look at the Bach CD collection for $9.99 as an example and you'll be wanting more hard drive space soon.


Problem is you can only get the mp3 if you are in the US.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

"The Romantic Piano Concerto Anthology" Is an incredible steal. Three volumes @ 99 cents each, downloaded on Amazon. They are VoxBox edition. About thirty hours of music, and most of the music is great.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

The complete organ works of Bach played by Dr. James Kibbe can be downloaded free at blockmrecords.org. The project is sponsored by the University of Michigan.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Merl said:


> I'll admit I have an eye for a bargain and love getting a great cheap cd (secondhand or new). Do you have a super-budget recording in your collection that was so cheap you couldn't say no? Are there any super-budget discs out there that are so ridiculously cheap (either new or secondhand) that it would be crazy not to buy them? It could be a major label release or one from the cheapo labels from years ago that you really rate (eg Pilz, Point, Brilliant, etc). Go on, tell us about yer best kept cd secrets!
> 
> For example, I picked up a wonderful Tring cd of Holst's Planets by Vernon Handley and the RPO, brand new, for 50p from a shop in Stockport many years ago. I still rate it as one of my favourite versions of the Planets...


These CDs are a wonderful value. I have quite a few Trings in my collection, along with those Vox Box multiple CD sets. Nothing wrong with them.

As a historical aside, I remember back in the day there was an organisation called the "Musical Heritage Society" or MHS, that worked like Reader's Digest, except with classical music CDs. I have quite a few of these, that are reissues of Chandos, Philips, and others that are worth seeking out. I ought to look into whether there is a used market for these recordings online, and see if they might be cheaper than the originals.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

So now we have a budget and a super budget thread.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I won't be satisfied until I can buy CDs for .50 cents. Until all of the record labels go belly up. Until I've gorged on every 80 disc box set on the market! Hell, if I can snap up my 20th Beethoven cycle for 4 dollars, why not? I'd have to be crazy to pass it up!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Giuseppi Tartini: Complete Violin Concertos CD - Import
Guglielmo / L'Arte Dell'Arco / Tartini

MP3 Album Price: $9.99









For $10 you get 29 cds of music.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9669319&style=mp3


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Giuseppi Tartini: Complete Violin Concertos CD - Import
> Guglielmo / L'Arte Dell'Arco / Tartini
> 
> MP3 Album Price: $9.99
> ...


...or you could just get one and play it 29 times.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Autocrat said:


> ...or you could just get one and play it 29 times.


Post of the day :clap:


----------

